# The Beehive Collective's 10th Anniversary Blackfly Ball! Machias, MA - August 20th



## scatwomb (Jul 18, 2011)

This promises to be a great night with a really great bunch of people. The Beehive Collective is an amazing group of artists and activists who educate the public about globalization and environmental issues through artwork and community outreach throughout the Americas.

It's August 20th in Machias, ME.

They have a kickstarter page for it and need to get a lot of money, but, I am sure it will happen in some form. Here it is: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...beehive-collectives-10th-anniversary-blackfly







Check out their website too: http://www.beehivecollective.org/


----------



## plagueship (Jul 31, 2011)

it's in maine, not massachusetts dumbass.


----------



## scatwomb (Jul 31, 2011)

plagueship said:


> it's in maine, not massachusetts dumbass.



It is so perfectly wonderful that you pointed that out! You're great, just great.


----------

